# Problème avec iPod 3G



## schweizer (12 Août 2004)

Bonjour, 


voila mon problème... j'ai acquis un IPod 20Gb j'ai fais la mise à jour du firmware ... ( il venait d'un utilisateur mac -> donc formaté mac) j'ai mis restaurer ca ma mis comme erreur erreur d'écriture sur le disque   (J'ai un pc avec windows XP Pro) je l'ai formaté en fat 32 depuis ce moment impossible de monter sur le disque, je peux le voir que comme disque externe.. mais rien faire avec itunes ou le programme pou restaurer aider moi !!!!!!!!!


----------



## schweizer (14 Août 2004)

Merci ! j'ai reglé le problème, il faut en faite pour les prochains téléchargewr le gestionaire ipod dernière version...  moi j'ai simplement mis le câble usb et mes problème ont disparus merci encore a tous même si j'ai pas eu de réponse ! lol mais c'est un super site...


----------

